# Interior Barn doors warping



## Hummingbird23 (Feb 2, 2018)

Looking for some guidance...built barn doors from pine 1x6’s with additional frame of 1x8’s a few weeks ago. (Doors are approximately 4’ x 7’.) Doors are now warped with a curve along the length of the door. What is the best way to remove this? Haven’t started staining the doors yet. Is there a way to fix this before that step?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

To answer your question the doors need moisture to the concave side of the warp. A warp is generally caused by a imbalance in moisture content from one side to the other. 

Building a door with 4/4 lumber is just destine to have re-occurring warpage problems. Pretty much the minimum thickness material for doors is 1 3/8" for that reason. Still being wood any wood can warp.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*which is the length?*



Hummingbird23 said:


> Looking for some guidance...built barn doors from pine 1x6’s with additional frame of 1x8’s a few weeks ago. (Doors are approximately 4’ x 7’.) Doors are now warped with a curve along the length of the door. What is the best way to remove this? Haven’t started staining the doors yet. Is there a way to fix this before that step?


Is the length 4' or 7 ' ? usually the length is the longest dimension. 
I made some 4' X 8' sliding doors to enclose my 5 ft overhang. I used 2 X 6" for an interior frame and skinned them with 3/8" rough sawn plywood. They did not warp because both sides were equally exposed on either side of the frame. 

Any cross pieces or horizontals applied to one side only and screwed or fastened tight with no gap between the boards, will cause one side to warp.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Good post. I'm about to do the same thing--build an interior sliding barn door and am thinking about different constructions/designs.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

So they're cupped? In that case lay them down on runners and put weight on top along the length. That's what we do whenever we get cupped or bowed solid core doors (The ones that are too expensive to throw out) that come in. Of course those are mdf or melamine rather that pine, but the concept is still the same. It takes like a week but it does work for most of the stuff we get.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I can’t help but think there is moisture content at work here. For instance if I leave raw material in my unheated shop for any length of time the moisture content of that lumber will climb to 9 or 10%. Once a project is brought into my heated home and left for some time that moisture content will drop to 4 or 5%. This causes wood to move. Don’t know if this is what is happening but it sure could be.


----------



## Woodknack (May 12, 2017)

Hummingbird23 said:


> ...built barn doors from pine 1x6’s with additional frame of 1x8’s..


What do you mean by additional frame and how is it attached?


----------

